# Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System



## Jorlin (27. Februar 2009)

*Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Zur  Zeit plane ich einen neuen Desktop-Computer.
Nachdem ich seit fast sieben Jahren aufgrund von Studium und Auslandsaufenthalten nur ein Notebook hatte, habe ich jetzt endlich wieder die Möglichkeit, ein High-End-Desktop-System zusammenzustellen.

Bereits vor meiner „Notebook-Zeit“ hatte ich ein wassergekühltes System. Wie damals setze ich auch jetzt auf Komponenten von Aquacomputer.
Damals hatte man jedoch nicht mit so hohen Verlustleistungen wie heute zu kämpfen. Daher wäre ich für etwas "Betreuung" bei der Ausgestaltung der Wasserkühlung sehr dankbar.

Die Hardware wird wie folgt aussehen:
Asus Rampage II Extreme
Core i7 920 (soll übertacktet werden)

Triple-Sli Geforce GTX 285 (bisher noch keine spez. Marke)
4* WD Cavier Black 640GB im Raid10
LG GGW-H20L
be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 1200W
6GB Coarsair XMS3 Dominator PC3-14900U
Als Tower kommt ein von Aquacomputer gemoddetes Lian Li PC-A77B zum Einsatz, da ich leider kaum Zeit habe, selbst Hand anzulegen. Aufgrund der sehr „offenen“ Gehäusefront, ist ein guter Luftumsatz im Gehäuse selbst gewährleistet. Grafikkartenkühler werden drei AquagraFX 285 sein. Die CPU wird durch einen Cuplex XT di² gekühlt.
  Zwar glaube ich, dass auch in dieser Triple-Sli Konfiguration die Kühlung der Verlustwärme her werden wird, allerdings werden dann die Lüfter schon relativ hochtourig laufen müssen. Per se wäre im Frontbereit wohl noch Platz für einen 240er Radiator. 
  Da ich, wie gesagt, seit ca. sieben Jahren keine Erfahrungen mit Desktop-Komponenten habe, kann die Leistung des Kühlsystems gar nicht einschätzen. Falls hier jemand Erfahrungen mit einem Triple-SLI in ähnlicher Konfiguration hat, wäre ich dankbar für ein wenig Beratung sowie den Austausch von Erfahrungen. 

  Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> Als Tower kommt ein von Aquacomputer gemoddetes Lian Li PC-A77B zum Einsatz, da ich leider kaum Zeit habe, selbst Hand anzulegen. Aufgrund der sehr „offenen“ Gehäusefront, ist ein guter Luftumsatz im Gehäuse selbst gewährleistet. Grafikkartenkühler werden drei AquagraFX 285 sein.


Das wird niemals funktionieren. Für das System muss ein Mora 2pro oder Airplex Evo 1080 her. 

Sowas in der Art

    *  Airplex Evo 1080
    * 9 Nanoxia
    * Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 CU
    * Watercool GPU X² für die Grakas
    * Board komplett@ Watercool Kühler
    * Aqucomputer Aquastream Xt Ultra
    * Aquacomputer Delrin Aquatube weiss
    * Aquabay
    * Clearflex 16/10 Schlauch
    * Perfect Seal Tülen ohne Schellen oder Kabelbinder
    * CPC Kupplungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Wüsste keinen der Erfahrung hat, würde es aber (mit übertakten) für "knapp" halten - schnellere Lüfter sind Pflicht.
Vom Grakakühler würde ich für Triple-SLI abraten - siehe auch entsprechender Review-Thread: Da man sie Anschlüsse nur nach oben montieren kann, wird die Anschlussführung "problematisch".
Ohnehin würde ich von Triple-SLI abraten... (Mikrorucklerproblematik - falls du das in deiner Notebookzeit nicht näher verfolgt hast, solltest du dich vor weiteren Planungen erst nochmal einlesen. Falls du bewusst Tiple-SLI gewählt hast... Verständniss meinerseits fehlt, aber die Empfehlung für einen Kühler mit Anschlüssen in beide Richtungen bleibt. Alternativ Watercool mit dem Triple-SLI-Verbinder.)

Ach ja: Ist sichergestellt, dass man in dem Gehäuse ein Karte mit Dual-Slotblech im untersten Slot verbauen kann?


----------



## teKau^ (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Nabend! Also so wie es ausschaut spielt das finanzielle nicht so eine große Rolle für dich. Das macht die Zusammenstellung deiner benötigten High End WaKü wesentlich einfacher. Ich gehe davon jetzt einfach mal aus bei deinem ausgewähltem Equipment.. 
Also zu deiner Zusammenstellung würde ich dir vielleicht erstmal raten seperate Kühlkreisläufe ( CPU / GPU ) einzuplanen! Denn wenn du ocen möchtest sollte da platz nach oben sein! Dein tripple SLI dürfte für einige Wärme sorgen sodass die Kühlleistung in einem gemeinsamen Kreislauf schon beachtlich sein müsste.. Ich selbst habs genau so gemacht und kanns dir daher nur empfehlen! Was die einzelnen Komponenten angeht würde ich sagen, lassen wir mal diejenigen ran die wirklich Ahnung davon haben  Ich wollt dir nur diesen kleinen Tip geben und bin sehr gespannt auf dein fertiges System! Bitte Bilder posten wenns fertig ist  Viel Erfolg !!!


----------



## Jorlin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos 

@Madz:
Werde bezüglich der Komponenten bei einem Anbieter (in diesem Fall Aquacomputer) bleiben, da ich ein "vorgemoddetes" Gehäuse brauche/will. Ich habe einfach nicht die Zeit und letztlich auch nicht die Erfahrung, hier ein Gehäuse komplett selbst zu planen und zu gestalten. 

Per se ist es bei der richtigen Montage von Wasserkühlern aktuellen Standards ja ohnehin so, dass der limitierende Faktor nicht die eigentliche Kühlleistung der jeweiligen Kühler ist (hier ist jedes Modell für sich genommen vollkommen ausreichend), sondern das Abführen der Wärme über die Radiatoren. Die Art der Kühler entscheiden nur über ein paar Kelvin und wo unter jeweiliger Belastung des Systems mein Steady-State zu erwarten ist. Auch der Durchfluss spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle, solange er sich in einem gewissen Rahmen befindet. 
Ich möchte hier keine Kühlrekorder erreichen. 

Primär geht es mir um die Gestaltung der Wärmeabfuhr und deren Optimierung.  Für einen zweiten 360er im Gehäuse ist kein Platz; dies wäre nur extern möglich. Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass auch einen 240er Radiator im Frontbereich des Gehäuses intern (da sind eh noch zwei Lüfter) und ggf. einen 120er extern+Lüfter auf der Rückseite des Gehäuses ausreichend wären. Wenn ein Airplex Evo 1080 das mit reduzierter Lüfterzahl schafft, sollte diese Ausstattung das hoffentlich auch hinbekommen. Wie gesagt, ich will hier keine Rekordtemperaturen erreichen; nur sollte der jeweilige Steady-State bei „vertretbaren“ Temperaturen liegen 


@ruyven_macaran:
Danke für die Hinweise zu Triple-SLI. Über die generelle Problematik dieses Systems habe ich mir auch schon viele Gedanken gemacht. Ich habe hier auf meinem Desktop zwei Eizo HD2442W stehen, die sich über entsprechende Grafikpower freuen. Sicherlich würde da letztlich auch eine GTX 285 reichen. Wenn ich aber gerne Crysis oder ähnliches in der nativen Auflösung einigermaßen flüssig spielen möchte, komme ich an einer Multi-GPU-Lösung nicht vorbei. 
Da ich die letzten sieben Jahre lediglich auf einem Notebook mit Funkmaus gespielt habe (letztes Spiel war FarCry2/GRAW2), sind InputLag und Ruckler sozusagen mein täglich Gaming-Brot. 
Nach ausgiebigem "Studium" von Tests der GTX 285 im SLI und Triple SLI, scheint es aber wohl so zu sein, dass mit steigender FPS-Zahl das Problem der "Mikroruckler" reduziert bzw. eliminiert wird, da letztlich die Dauer eines Rucklers reduziert wird [Die Zeit für einen Mikro-Ruckler ergibt sich durch den Abstand zwischen dem ersten und dritten Frame eines Frame-Triplets. Der Ruckler ist maximal, wenn der zweite Frame besonders zeitnah zu Frame 1 oder 3 ausgegeben wird. Ist nun die Zeit zwischen erstem und drittem Frame aufgrund der hohen FPS-Zahl ohnehin bereits sehr kurz, ist eben auch die Zeit für einen möglichen Ruckler sehr kurz.]  . Ab einer gewissen FPS-Zahl nimmt man das dann nicht mehr wahr (kann man das nicht mehr wahrnehmen). Problematisch ist wohl der Bereich unter 50 FPS [Zeit zwischen erstem und dritten Frame kleiner als 1/25 Sek. Alles >25 FPS empfindet das menschliche Gehirn als füssig. Wobei man das allerdings einschränken muss, da extreme Freqeunzschwankungen auch bei höhren FPS vom menschlichen Auge registriert werden können.]. Womit auch klar ist, dass man im SLI-Betrieb für das beste Ergebnis eben auch die beste/potenteste Hardwarelösung wählen sollte.
Letztlich ist das ganze auch Spiel- und Treiberabhänig, wobei nVidia hier wohl deutlichere Fortschritte gemacht hat als ATI. Die GTX 285 im SLI ist zudem wohl wesentlich weniger davon belastet als GTX 295 oder alle CrossFire-Lösungen. So schlimm wie auf meinem Notebook kann es gar nicht sein  

Bezüglich der Slotblenden: Auch darüber habe ich mir natürlich Gedanken gemacht . Da die Bauhöhe des Kühlers durch Verwendung des aquagraFX auf eine "Slot-Höhe" reduziert wird, ersetze ich die doppelte Slotblende durch eine einfache Blende.

  @teKau^:
  Auch darüber habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht. Letztlich bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass der einzige Vorteil bei einem solchen System lediglich in der getrennten Kühlung liegt und man dann gegebenenfalls entweder bei den Grafikkarten oder der CPU eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung erreicht. Rein physikalisch gibt es weniger Argumente die dafür sprechen, da die Verlustleistung ja unverändert bleibt und man so letztlich die gleiche „Abwärme“ abtransportieren muss. Durch ein einfaches Reihensystem wird auf diese Weise die zur Verfügung stehende Kühlleistung auch gleichmäßig genutzt, so dass man im günstigsten Fall keine Kühlleistung verschenkt und zudem die Kühlleistung einfacher angepasst werden kann. Da die Wassertemperatur, so lange der Durchfluss nicht dramatisch niedrig ist, ohnehin im gesamten System fast identisch ist, ergibt sich durch Trennung der Kreisläufe auch hier kein Vorteil. 
  Und da ich hier nicht zum Hardcore-WaKühler möchten will, muss ich letztlich auch über Aufwand und Nutzen entscheiden… und dabei sehe ich bei einem einfachen System deutliche Vorteile


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



Jorlin schrieb:


> Nach ausgiebigem "Studium" von Tests der GTX 285 im SLI und Triple SLI, scheint es aber wohl so zu sein, dass umso höher die FPS die Zeit für ein "Mikroruckeln" ebenfalls reduziert wird. Ab einer gewissen FPS-Zahl nimmt man das nicht mehr wahr (kann man das nicht mehr wahrnehmen).



Nuja - de facto ist es halt einfach so, dass du von den zusätzlichen Frames einer zweiten/dritten Karte nichts merkst.
Wenn die Anforderungen so niedrig sind, dass eine Einzelkarte auf 30fps kommt, dann sind zwei Karten halt auch mindestens gefühlte 30fps schnell und somit gefühlt ruckelfrei - nominell steht dann da "bei 50fps kein Mirkroruckeln mehr zu spüren".
Aber unterm Strich macht die zusätzliche Karte halt nicht viel mehr, als Strom zu verbraten.
Musst ja auch nicht gleich auf Single-Karte runtergehen, aber die eine Karte weniger macht die Kühlung auch schon spürbar leichter. Je nach dem, wie du deine beiden Monitore ansteuerst (ich wüsste spontan kaum ein Spiel, wo 2 Monitore Sinn machen), wäre vielleicht auch eine Lösung aus zwei GTX295 sinnvoll - die untereinander nicht im SLI laufen.


Bezüglich Radiatoren:
Ich würde mir überlegen, ob du nicht doch die 1-2 Stunden Zeit aufwenden kannst, die es braucht, um einen 9-Fach-Radiator an die Wand/Tisch/ins Regal zu schrauben.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> Werde bezüglich der Komponenten bei einem Anbieter (in diesem Fall Aquacomputer) bleiben,


Sehr "weitsichtig". Besonders in Bezug auf die von ruyven schon angesprochenen Grafikkartenkühler. 

Du verbrätst mit dem AC Komplettsystem ordentlich Geld, setzt auf die schlechtesten Anschlüsse und Schläuche und erreichst nur eine unzureichende, laute Kühleistung.


----------



## Jorlin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@ruyven_macaran:
Sicherlich hängt es von den Spielen ab, wo ein Triple-Sli System letztlich Sinn macht. Bei 1920*1200 mit Kantenglättung und Texturfiltern sklalieren die aktuellen GPUs jedoch ganz gut mit zunehmender Anzahl. Bei aktuellen FPS profitiert man deutlich mit jeder zusätzlichen GPU.
Bei älteren Spielen sowie Strategiespiele ergibt sich sicherlich kaum oder gar kein Vorteil eines Triple-SLI Systems, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. 
Letztlich ist mein Überlegung eben: Wenn ein Spiel von SLI profitiert, wird das Ergebnis bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1200 mit Triple-SLI aufgrund der Mikroruckler-Problematik einfach besser sein. 

BTW: Unglücklicherweise haben die Multi-GPU-Karten GTX295 und ATI 4870 X2 trotz einzel PCIe Anschlusses, die selbe Mikrorucklerproblematik.

An dem externen Radiator komme ich wohl nicht vorbei.

@Madz:
Die Geldfrage haben wir ja schon oben geklärt.
Zudem habe ich ja auch bereits gesagt, dass ich eben nicht groß rumbasteln möchte. Und diesbezüglich finde ich das Plug&Cool System von AquaComputer das verbraucherfreundlichste. 

Es kommt mir nicht auf maximale Kühleistung an. Es kommt mir auf ausreichende Kühlleistung an. Ob ich nun mit dem Heatkiller 2 Kelvin weniger im Leerlauf habe und vielleicht 5 Kelvin unter Last erreiche, ist für mich irrelevant. Wie ich oben auch bereits ausgeführt habe, bin ich davon überzeugt, dass bei Verwendung aktueller Kühler egal welchen Herstellers fast ausschließlich die Verlustleistung und damit das "Entfernen von Energie" aus dem Kühlkreislauf den eigentlich limitierenden Faktor darstellt. Somit beschränkt sich mein Problem, wie oben bereits beschrieben, auf die Radiatoren.
Die Lautheit des Systems ergibt sich nur durch den Einsatz vieler Lüfter, falls ich eine reine interne Lösung versuche zu realisieren. Was aber nach der bisherigen Beratung ja schon so gut wie vom Tisch ist. 

Sicher können wir darüber diskutieren, wie sinnvoll es überhaupt ist, ein vorgemoddetes System zu kaufen, wenn eine andere Lösung mit eigener Planung und Kompletteinbau dem überlegen ist. Aber genau das will ich ja vermeiden. Ich möchte nicht selber Löcher in ein Gehäuse böhren, Fenster für Ausgleichsbehälter fräsen, entkoppelte Plateaus für die Pumpe bauen, mir selbst überlegen, wo ich die Wasserkühlung am besten im Gehäuse fixiere. Dies führt mich zwangsläufig zu dem Kompromis, dass ich mehr bezahle und gleichzeitig mit höhren Temperaturen leben muss. Aber mit diesem Kompromis kann ich gut leben. Wenn ich ein eingefleischter WaKü-Modder wäre, ergäbe sich damit sicherlich eine untragbare Situation


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> Und diesbezüglich finde ich das Plug&Cool System von AquaComputer das verbraucherfreundlichste.


Achja, dann lies mal:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/41075-unfaelle-mit-der-wasserkuehlung.html


----------



## nemetona (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@Jorlin,

das du keine Zeit hast die Wakü selbst aufzubauen und zu modifizieren, rechtfertigt aber noch nicht den Kauf eines solchen Komplettsystems, gerade bei deiner geplanten Hardware.
Da Geld ja nicht das Problem ist, hast du schon mal in erwägung gezogen den Rechner "bauen zu lassen" aus wertigen Komponenten, die wie deine PC Hardware auf High End getrimmt sind.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@Nemetona:
Die Tatsache, dass ich die Highend-Komponenten bereits mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen möchte, erachte ich schon als adäquate Highend-Lösung. Ich verstehe gut, dass es für den eingefleischten Wasserkühlungsexperten in diesem Bereich noch weitere Abstufungen gibt. 

Allerdings ist es ja so, dass Highend-Kühler renomierter Firmen von der Verarbeitung als auch von der Kühlleistung her nur geringe Unterschiede aufweisen. Dafür ähnelt sich die Technik der Wasserkühlungshersteller einfach zu sehr. Sicher findet man messbare Unterschiede in Verarbeitung und der Leistung. Nach langem "Studium" von Tests und Forumsbeträgen (bevor ich mich hier gemeldet habe), bin ich jedoch letztlich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass objektivierbare Unterschiede häufig vom Testsetup abhängen, die Unterschiede zwischen den High-Endkühlern einzelner Hersteller im einstelligen Kelvin-Bereich liegen und die Präferenz für ein bestimmtes System häufig eine sehr subjektive Entscheidung ist. Davon bin ich nicht ausgeschlossen.

Egal für welches System man sich entscheidet, es gibt aufgrund der Art der Kühlung zu jedem System "Horrormeldungen". Und es gibt wie immer die einen, die sagen (egal welches System), dass es bei der fachgerechten Handhabe zu keinen Problemen kommt; und eben die anderen, die sagen, dass das System an sich konzeptionelle Probleme aufweist.

Mit dem Plug&Cool System von Aquacomputer hatte ich vor sechs Jahren schon gute Erfahrungen. Und daher kann ich damit leben, mich jetzt wieder dafür entschieden zu haben.

Auch erfahrene Forenmitglieder scheinen mit einem von Aquacomputer gekühlten Triple-Sli-System glücklich zu sein.

Mein primäres Anliegen war/ist es nicht, hier eine Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun zu brechen. Mir ging/geht es eigentlich nur um das Management der Verlustleistung. 
Für den Hinweis, dass der einzelne 360er Radiator nicht ausreichen wird, bin ich sehr dankbar. 
Das von mir gewählte Gehäuse erlaubt es ohne weiteres, im Bereich der 5.25" Schächte einen weiteren 360er Radiator zu installieren. Mit Lüftern versehen, sollten zwei 360er Radiatoren dieses System einigermaßen im Zaum halten können. Und mehr will ich auch nicht. Mein System muss nicht superkühl trotz Volllast sein.


----------



## Madz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> Mit dem Plug&Cool System von Aquacomputer hatte ich vor sechs Jahren schon gute Erfahrungen. Und daher kann ich damit leben, mich jetzt wieder dafür entschieden zu haben.


Ich habe damit nur schlechte Erfahrungen. Das System ist das mieseste was man kaufen kann, weil man den schlechtesten, starrsten Schlauch nutzt. Dieser ist eher flexibles Rohr als Schlauch.

Besonders wenn man viel enge Radien hat, artet das zu einer Winkelorgie ohne gleichen aus.


----------



## Jorlin (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@Madz:
Die Problematik mit dem starren Schlauch ist mir bewusst. Letztlich kompensiere ich das durch ein paar Winkelstücke mehr... 

Habe gestern die Hardware für mein System bekommen und heute die Standardkühler der GTX 285 Karten entfernt (Hersteller: Gigabyte). Ich war etwas überrascht zu sehen, dass Wärmeleitpads und Wärmeleitpaste durch den Hersteller anscheinend mehr als Isolierung gedacht waren statt tatsächliche Wärmeleiter (siehe Bilder).

Am Rand der GPU hing ein riesen Batzen an Wärmeleitpaste. Auf dem Speicher sind die Pads mit faserigem Material ummantelt. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass dieser "Stoff" eigentlich nur zum Transport und "Verpackung" des Padmaterials gedacht war... 

Werde wohl auf die GPU/CPU Coollaboratory Liquid pro auftragen. Die Speicherchips erhalten wahrscheinlich Arctic Silver oder ähnliches.


----------



## el barto (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Habe dir mal was bei Aquacumputer zusammengestellt, wo du nur sehr wenig basteln musst, aber die Kühlleistung ausreichend hoch ist. Würde die Teile zwar bei Aquatuning oder im AC-Shop bestellen, die haben eine viel größerer und besser Auswahl. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bastelaufwand beschränkt sich hierbei auf den Einbau des Radiators (wo du lediglich vier Löcher bohren musst ) und einbau von Pumpe und AGB. Der AGB kommt einfach in einen Laufwersschacht, wird verschraubt und angeschlossen... fertig. Die Pumpe klebst du auf den Gehäuseboden. 

Auch in der Konfiguration von Aquacomputer mit dem fertigen gehäuse musst du ja wohl Schläuche, Anschlüsse und Wasser selbst einbauen, bzw befüllen. 

Der Aufbau meines Vorschlages ist nicht viel schwere und Anschließen musst du eh selber machen...auch im vorgemoddeten Gehäuse.

mfg el barto

edit: falls du dich entschließt es so zu machen und auch bereit bist wo anders zu bestellen, mache ich dir noch einen besseren Vorschlag


----------



## Jorlin (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@el barto:
Wow, vielen Danke für die Mühe . 
Anscheinden ist es bisher nicht richtig klar geworden: Das System habe ich schon längst bestellt und bis auf das Gehäuse ist schon alles da. Es geht/ging mir primär um den Radiator.

Ich habe bei Aquacomputer nochmal angefragt, wie die das System bewerten und wo, wie, welche(n) Radiator(en) einbauen würden (habe ich schon Freitag abend gemacht). Mal sehen was die antworten. Einen Evo 1080 kann ich im zweifelsfall immernoch selbst an das Gehäuse klatschen .

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## el barto (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

na gut...habe das wohl überlesen

aber dann würd ich einfach den Evo 1080 ranklatschen Dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Nur die Lüfter sind nicht so das Wahre aber was besseres als Papst gab es bei Aquacomputer nicht. 

mfg el barto


----------



## Madz (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@ El Barto

Papstlüfter? Es gibt mittlerweile viele, deutlich bessere/leisere Modell am Markt.

@ Jorlin

Meiner Meinung hättest du hier garnicht nachfragen müssen, da du die besten Tips eh in den Wind geschlagen und eine Menge Geld zum Fenster heraus geblasen hast. 

Gedankennotiz an mich: Solchen Leute nicht mehr helfen und die Klappe halten.


----------



## el barto (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



Madz schrieb:


> @ El Barto
> 
> Papstlüfter? Es gibt mittlerweile viele, deutlich bessere/leisere Modell am Markt.



Papstlüfter? Erste lesen dann schreiben.... ließ einfach vorherigen Post 

mfg el barto

edit: Alternative zum Papst auf aquacomputer ist: Revoltec und YS-tech...da halte ich die Papst für die besten... bessere giubt es, aber nicht auf aquacomputer


----------



## Jorlin (1. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@Madz: Schade, dass du das so siehst.
Ich denke nicht, dass ich Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen habe. Es fällt mir auch schwer nachzuvollziehen, warum Du Deine Tipps und Beratung als vergeudet ansiehst. 
Mir hat dieser Thread geholfen, da ich jetzt weiß, dass ich ohne externen Radiator (sprich Evo 1080 oder ähnliches) nicht auskommen werde.
Welchen Kühler, welches Schlauchsystem, welche Pumpe man letztlich wählt, ist mehr Geschmackssache, da sich die Leistung aktueller Systeme/Kühler nur gering unterscheiden und sehr von der Gesamtkonfiguration des Kühlungssystems abhängen. Und wie bereits erwähnt, kommt es mir nicht darauf an, dass absolute Optimum aus der Wasserkühlung zu holen. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Madz (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> Und wie bereits erwähnt, kommt es mir nicht darauf an, dass absolute Optimum aus der Wasserkühlung zu holen.


Wenn man so einen Haufen Geld ausgibt, sollte man aber nach dieser Prämisse vorgehen. Alles andere ist in meinen Augen hirnrissig.


----------



## Schluwel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Mensch ist das ein "gezicke" ,.... njo nix gegen euch aber kommt so rüber.. ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Madz in so Sachen besser bescheid wie als Jorlin... aber egal! Ich freu mich auf das fertige System

Schluwel


----------



## Madz (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



> ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das Madz in so Sachen besser bescheid wie als Jorlin...


Danke für die Unterstützung. Momentan ist mein 8. Jahr  mit angebrochen, in dem ich auschliesslich mit Wasser kühle und mich intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftige.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

In dem Fall gehts aber nicht darum, Ahnung von Wasserkühlung zu haben, sondern Ahnung von den eigenen Ansprüchen 

Somit bitte ich darum, dass "Gezicke" einzustellen und es Jorlin zu überlassen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Was an seinen geplanten Entscheidungen zu bemängeln ist, wurde ihm ja nun deutlich mehr als das eine, nötige Mal gesagt.


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Ich würde vorschlagen, das Jorlin noch mal die Artikel seines aktuellen Warenkorbes postet, und wir schauen dann ob wir noch etwas innerhalb seiner Vorstellungen ergänzen oder optimieren können.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@ruyven_macaran: Danke!

@nemetona:
Die aktuelle Konfiguration sieht wie folgt aus:

CPU             Intel Core i7 920 (soll auf 3-4Ghz übertaktet werden)
GPU             3x Gigabyte Geforce GTX 285 im Tri-SLI-Verbund (Standardtakt)
Mainboard      Asus Rampage II Extreme
RAM             3x2Gb  Corsair XMS3 Dominator DIMM PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600)
HDD              2*WD Caviar Black 750GB WD7501AALS
Laufwerk       LG GGW-H20L S-ATA schwarz                

Gehäuse und Kühlungskomponenten mit plug&cool Anschlüssen:
-Lian Li PC-A77B
-Aquastream XT standard
-Aquatube Ausgleisbehälter (wird unter den Gehäusedeckel montiert)
-airplex XT 360 + 3 Lüfter (wird unter den Gehäusedeckel mit entkoppelter Pumpe montiert)
-Aquaaero 4.0
-cuplex XT di²
-3x aquagrafx GTX285
-aquaaero TEmperatursensor
-Durchflusssensor

In der Gehäusefront wäre noch Platz für einen 240er oder 360er Radiator.


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Zwischenzeitlch war ein EVO 1080 als Radi im Gespräch, bin aber nicht ganz Schlau daraus geworden ob er es in die Konfiguration geschafft hat.
Wenn du zu dem 360er im Deckel noch einen Dual oder Tripple hinzu setzt, wird die Kühlleistung wohl ausreichen, mit dem 1080er wär sie aber besser bzw. bei gleicher Temp. leiser.

Den Cuplex XT di wählst du aus optischen Gründen?
Der Cuplex HD wär günstiger in der Anschaffung, bremst den Durchfluss nicht so stark und hat ein wenig mehr Kühlleistung.

Welche Lüfter und Korrosionsschutz möchtest du verwenden?

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@Nemetona:
Die revidierte Ausführung des Cuplex XT di² hat den selben Aufbau wie der Cuplex HD. Die "²"-Fassung hat ebenfalls weitere Düsenlöcher erhalten und entsprechende Kanäle im Kühlkörper, um den Widerstand zu reduzieren. 

Hier sieht man den Aufbau des HDs sehr gut. Und hier den des XT di².

Der Evo 1080 war vorgeschlagen worden. Ich persönlich würde zustätzlich ein 360er oder 240er im Gehäuse bevorzugen.

Die Lüfter sind erstmal die Standardlüfter des Gehäuses bzw. von Aquacomputer. Über die habe ich mir ehrlicher Weise noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Ich weiß zwar, dass es auch da deutliche Unterschiede gibt. Darauf lege ich aber aktuell keinen Wert.


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Danke für die Info zum CPU Kühler, die neue Revision war mir noch unbekannt.
Als Lüfter würde ich dir Skythe S-Flex, Noiseblocker Multiframe oder Nanoxia ans Herz legen.
Du kannst auch ersteinmal die Mitgelieferten probieren, optionale Lüfter würde ich dann aber nicht bei Aquacomputer odern, da ihr Angebot sehr begrenzt ist, oben genannte Lüfter aus einen anderen Shop wären die bessere Alternative.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@ Nemetona:
Hast Du noch einen Tipp für ein Festplattengehäuse/Dämmung. Ich kann mich erinnern, dass dies bei meinem Desktop-PC mit WaKü vor Jahren die lauteste Geräuschquelle war.

Würdest die PC-Seitenwände und den Boden dämmen? Wenn ja, gibt es eine Empfehlung mit welchen Dämmmatten?

Danke!


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Bei Komplettwakü wird Dämmumg nicht nötig sein.
Für die HDD´s ist Watercools Silentstar 2.0 Serie empfehlenswert, dämmt hervorragend und hält über Wakü die Platten auf Temp.
Diese gibt es für 1,2 oder 4 HDD´s.
In meinen Tagebuch kannst du dir die Quad Version ansehen, ich habe 2 Raptoren und eine F1 drin, so leise waren sie noch nie.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Hast Du noch einen Tip für eine nicht-wassergekühlte Version für HDD-Dämmung?
Wäre vielleicht besser, nicht noch eine Wärmequelle in die Wasserkühlung einzubauen...


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Die Skythe Quite Drives sind auch nicht schlecht zum Dämmen.

Die Festplatten sind in der Wakü aber nicht als Wärmequelle zu sehen, derren Abwärme ist zu vernachlässigen, kannst du beruhigt mit dem Silentstar mit einbinden.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Jorlin (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Cool! Danke für die Info 

Werde hier mal Bilder und Temperaturen posten, sobald das System läuft 
Wird wahrscheinlich auf einen 360er Radiator zusätzlich im Frontberei hinauslaufen. 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## nemetona (2. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Kein Problem.
Viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau & Inbetriebnahme.

Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



nemetona schrieb:


> Die Festplatten sind in der Wakü aber nicht als Wärmequelle zu sehen, derren Abwärme ist zu vernachlässigen, kannst du beruhigt mit dem Silentstar mit einbinden.



Nen Silentstar bekommt er aber bei AC nicht  und ACs eigene HDD-Kühler sind afaik bis auf die (teure, voluminöse) 4-fach Ausführung aus Alu.
Temperaturmäßig muss man HDDs bei so einem Kreislauf übrigens sehr wohl betrachten - nämlich als limitierender Faktor:
CPU und GPU kann im Hochsommer auch mal mit 50° Wasser kühlern, aber sobald Festplatten an der Leitung hängen, ist man auf max. 40° Wassertemperatur, besser 35° limitiert.
Und die könnte man mit Triple-SLI und High-End-CPU bei 30° Lufttemperatur wesentlich schneller erreichen, als einem lieb ist.

In Sachen nicht-Wakü-Dämmung ist die Bitumenbox (google) immer noch das beste.


----------



## Jorlin (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Hrhr... die Festplatten wollte ich ohnehin nicht wasserkühlen 
Da reicht eine Lösung zur reinen Geräuschminderung aus. 

Dennoch danke für den Hinweis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Normalerweise steht beim Geräuschdämmen vor dem Problem, dass alles, was den Schall dämmt, auch die Wärme dämmt


----------



## Jorlin (4. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Normalerweise steht beim Geräuschdämmen vor dem Problem, dass alles, was den Schall dämmt, auch die Wärme dämmt




Jupp, schon klar . In meinem Fall wäre ohnehin nur die Dämmung der Seitenwände und des Bodens möglich. Zusätzlich eben eine Bitumen/Dämmbox für die zwei HDDs. 
Da die "Ausschleusung" der eigentlichen Wärme ja primär am Radiator erfolgt, und die meiste Wärme im Wasser "gebunden" ist, stellt die Wärmeabgabe durch das Gehäuse aufgrund dieser Überlegung mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur einen insignifikanten Anteil dar.

Im Idealfall wird/werden die Radiatoren ja von den Lüftern durchgeblasen. Dies bedeutet für mein System:
Da die Front des Lian Li PC-A77B durch die Gitterabdeckung der 5.25 Slots komplett offen ist, erscheint es mir am sinnvollsten, wenn sowohl der Radiator im Deckel (360er) als auch der Radiator in der Front (wahrscheinlich ein 240er) durch die entsprechenden Lüfter kühlere Luft von außen erhalten. Die offenen 5.25 Slots sowie der große 14" Lüfter an der Rückseite des Gehäuses ermöglichen dann den Austritt der Luft (ebenfalls die offenen Slotblenden der Grafikkarten). 

Domit wären die Lüfter die Hauptlärmquelle. Mal sehen, wie laut/leise die sind und wie sehr mich das dann stört


----------



## Jorlin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Habe heute die Wärmeleitpaste bekommen und daher bereits die Kühler montiert. 
Bei der Wärmeleitpaste für CPU und GPUs habe ich die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro genommen. Diese habe ich hauchdünn aufgetragen, was aber vor allem bei der GPU-Oberfläche ewig gedauert hat. Ist es normal bei dieser Wärmeleitpaste (ist ja flüssiges Metall), dass es so lange dauern kann? Die hat sich bei mir aufgrund der Oberflächenspannung immer wieder "weggezogen". Allerdings habe ich mir die Zeit gelassen, bis ich die gesamte Oberfläche mit einer sehr dünnen Schicht bedeckt hatte. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass es vollkommen ausreichend ist, wenn die Oberfläche bedeckt ist, ohne dass sich "Pfützen" bilden?
Auf den Speicher der Grafikkarten habe ich Arctic Silver 5 verteilt; das war mir zu heikel mit dem Flüssigmetall, da es dort ja keinen Heatspreader gibt, der mögliche freiliegende Chipanschlüsse bedeckt. Im Nachhinein auch vom Aufwand die bessere Entscheidung XD

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...



8)

P.S.: Fehlt nur noch das Gehäuse mit dem Rest des Wasserkühlungssystems...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Ist normal http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html
99,9% Der Leute zuviel, wenn die gesamte Oberfläche bedeckt ist, hast du mindestens genug.
Speicher hat eine so geringe Wärmeentwicklung, dass man sich das Zeug definitiv sparen kann.


----------



## b0s (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass HDDs nicht unbedingt gedämmt werden müssen (was wie ruyven sagte auch negative thermische Folgen mit sich bringt), sondern dass viel mehr die Entkopplung jener den Mammutanteil der Geräuschentwicklung killt., da diese dann nicht mehr ans Gehäuse gelangen.

Ich höre meine 2 HDDs jedenfalls seit ich sie entkoppelt hab nicht mehr.
Benutzt hab ich dafür Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer (4044951000029) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Zugegeben, diese erfordern eine Montage. Die ist aber nicht schwierig und dauert auch nicht lang. Wenn du nicht gerade 2 linke Hände, dafür aber 5 Min Zeit hast, ist das auch erledigt .

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob du mit dem Radi im Frontblendenbereich noch 2 freie 5 1/4 " Schächte hast?


----------



## Jorlin (5. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



b0s schrieb:


> Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob du mit dem Radi im Frontblendenbereich noch 2 freie 5 1/4 " Schächte hast?



Mit 240er Radiator habe ich noch zwei freie Plätze. Das Gehäuse selbst kommt wohl mit entkoppeltem HDD Käfig und Gummischrauben für HDDs. Werde das erst einmal ausprobieren. 
Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Jorlin (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Habe endlich mein Case bekommen...

Teste gerade die Wasserkühlung. Bisher ist alles dicht 


Hoffe, dass nachher beim Einschalten des Systems alles läuft... 

Hier schon mal ein Bildchen (Handy-Kamera)


----------



## MetallSimon (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

sieht gut aus


----------



## Jorlin (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> sieht gut aus




Thx 

Werde noch ein paar mehr Bilder machen, sobald das System läuft


----------



## Jorlin (21. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Die Kühlung läuft jetzt seit knapp zwei Stunden. Alles ist komplett dicht...

Habe aber gerade den Ausgleichsbehälter aufgemacht und da ist so ein widerlicher grün-weißer Schaum... 

Vermutlich sind das noch Verarbeitungsrückstände aus den ganzen Kühlern und Radiatoren. Ist wohl besser, wenn ich das Wasser nochmal komplett austausche, oder?


----------



## Jorlin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Kurzes Update:

Wie schon gesagt, habe ich gerstern mein Gehäuse mit der Wassserkühlung endlich bekommen.

Die CPU habe ich jetzt auf 3.8Ghz mit Vcore 1.3V übertacktet.
Die drei GTX 285 Grafikkarten im SLI-Modus laufen mit Standardtakt (keien OC Version).

Das System wird mit einem 360er und 240er airplex XT gekühlt, von welchem 4 der 5 Lüfter via Aquaero gesteuert werden. Der 5. ist als Gehäuselüfter montiert und läuft immer voll... (muss da noch eine Lösung finden, wie ich die Gehäuselüfter steuern kann)

Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C liegt die Temperatur unter FurMark-Stresstest bei:
CPU 60-62°C, GPUs bei 60°C, Wassertemperatur wird bei 40°C gehalten. Dabei laufen nur die Lüfter der Radiatoren; die Gehäuselüfter sind ausgestellt (die sind zu laut  - kamen aber halt mit dem Case von Lian Li). 
Für das System erscheinen mir Werte ganz akzeptabel.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

den fünften lüfter kannste ja noch damit:ToCab - Stufenlose Lüfterregelung, Drehpotentiometer, 3polig, 5-12V Stufenlose Lüfterregelung, Drehpotentiometer, 3polig, 5-12V 733380632
steuern


----------



## Jorlin (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> den fünften kannste ja noch damit:ToCab - Stufenlose Lüfterregelung, Drehpotentiometer, 3polig, 5-12V Stufenlose Lüfterregelung, Drehpotentiometer, 3polig, 5-12V 733380632
> steuern



Der Lüfter ist ja an das Mainboard angeschlossen. Eigentlich würde ich den lieber via Software steuern. Das Mainboard kann ja das Tachosignal auswerten. 
Es gibt wohl von Asus ein Tool das heisst Fan Xpert - finde nur leider keinen Download link.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

das wird doch dann mit pwm gesteuert oder?


----------



## Dr.House (22. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Schöne HW 

Die Verschlauchung könnte aber auch viel besser sein,vor allem die Anschlüße und die dünnen Schläuche sehen nicht so toll aus.  Dazu reicht die Kühlfläche nicht aus um einigermaßen Silent zu fahren. Das Sys schreit nach nem Mora2.

Im Sommer wird das Wasser ziemlich kochen mit 45°C unter Last


----------



## stromer007 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Ich habe ein fast identisches System am laufen. Die gröbsten Unterschiede meines zu Jorlin´s System sind:

-Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos
-3x GTX285 Zotac AMP-Edition (sind also ein bischen Werks-OC)
-i7 965 Extreme (noch ohne OC)
-Netzteil: Coolermaster M1000 modular 1000W
-Swiftech Fusion-Block für die Heathpipe
-Pumpe: Laing DDC 1+ mit EKWater Blocks EK-DDC X-Res 140 Laing DDC Acetal Ausgleichsbehälter
-Radiator: Watercool MO-RA 2 Pro mit 9x R4-S2S-12AK-GP - Silent Fan (Coolermaster)
-Durchflusssensor: GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow

Die Lüfter auf MORA laufen bei meinen Tempwünschen bisher mit maximal 600 U/min und die Temp steigt auf knappe 40°C.
Dieses Szenario habe ich aber nur mit "St***er CS" auf allerhöchsten Einstellungen geschafft (min 32Fps mit starkem Mikroruckeln). Das System erzeugte laut Aquaero-Leistungsmessung bis zu 260W Abwärme, eine Energiemessung konnte ich leider noch nicht durchführen.

Mit der Prime95- & Furmark- Auslastung bin ich irgendwie nicht so hoch gekommen (laut Aquaero nur 170W Wärmeabgabe). Entweder der Geforce-Treiber limitiert jetzt auch die Last (182.08 WHQL), 3-way-SLI wird nicht unterstützt oder ich mache was falsch. Vista-Taskmanager zeigte jedenfalls 100% Last auf allen 8 Kernen.

*Zum Durchflusssensor:* Es gibt extreme Unterschiede in der Restriktivität des Sensors bei unterschiedlichen Arbeitslagen.  Heißt ich hatte Durchflüsse von:
-schlechteste Einbaulage (hochkant - Luft bleibt im Sensor): 50-55 L/h
-mittelmäßige Einbaulage (Schraubenköpfe nach unten): 70-75 L/h 
-beste (mir mögliche) Einbaulage (siehe Bild): 85-90 L/h 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zu den Anschlüssen:* Ich benutze die P&C auch obwohl sie nicht das Optimale sind. Vielleicht werde ich sie später noch gegen 10/13-Verschraubungen mit 10/13-Schlauch tauschen, dann kann ich auch direkt vergleichen, wieviel es den Durchfluss und evtl. die Temperaturen verbessert hat.

*Zur Laing:* Das Teil ist eigentlich mit dem EK-Aufsatz und der Entkoppelung sehr leise, um nicht zu sagen "in meinem System fast unhörbar".  Wenn ich sie mit der Poweradjust auf 80% drossle, wird der Tyristor mit dem Kühlkörper drauf shr heiß, deswegen 100%. Das mit Abstand lauteste ist das Zugriffsgeräusch des DVD-Laufwerkes.

*Mein Fazit:* Ich befürchte also auch, dass es bei Jorlin etwas warm werden könnte, doch wenn er die Lüfter schneller (lauter) drehen läßt und mit der höheren Temp klarkommt, wird es wohl gehen.

Viel Spass noch beim zusmmenbauen, optimieren, experimentieren, zocken usw.


----------



## Jorlin (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Schöne HW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Danke 

Werde mal sehen, wie es mit wärmeren Temperaturen wird 
Im Moment läuft das alles wunderbar.
Bezüglich der Schlauchdicke/Durchfluss. Der Maximale Durchfluss des Systems liegt bei ca. 100l/h. Wenn ich den Durchfluss auf die Hälfte drossele, ändert sich an der Kühlleistung auch unter Volllast so gut wie nichts. Der Schwankungsbereich liegt bei ca. 1-2K. Meiner Meinung nach wird Durchfluss/Schlauchdicke etwas überbewertet. 
Sicherlich ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Radiatorenfläche sicherlich das ausschlaggebendste Element (nebst guter Kühlerkonfiguration) ist. Da kann ich sicherlich noch was optimieren .
Da ich keinen externen Radiator möchte, werde ich ggf. in die Front einen zweiten 240er Radiator verbauen, falls es im Sommer zu warm wird.

Bezüglich der Lautstärke:
Vor allem die Lüfter, die mit dem Gehäuse gekommen sind, sind sehr laut. Diese werden jetzt aber mit Lüfter von Noiseblocker (S-Serie) ersetzt. Die Festplatten sind bereits in einem Silentmaxx HD Gehäuse... man hört sie trotzdem noch etwas. 
Bin mal gespannt, was der Austausch der Lüfter bringt. 
Letztlich ist es auch so, dass Volllast für längere Zeit nur unter Gaming-Belastung erreicht wird. Dabei ist das System durch den Spiele-Sound gar nicht mehr zu hören... ich finde das schon ziemlich akzeptabel


----------



## bundymania (23. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

@stromer: das, was du mit der Einbaulage mit dem DFM "raus holst" verschenkst du dann allerdings an anderer Stelle wieder mit den vielen Winkeln, besonders am Laing Auslass


----------



## Jorlin (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

So... Habe jetzt die drei Gehäuse Lüfter (zwei davon waren für den 240er Radi im 5 1/4 Schacht) durch Noiseblocker M12-S2 Lüfter ersetzt. 
Der 360er Radi wird von den drei Standard-AC-Lüftern gekühlt. 

Die CPU läuft auf 3.8Ghz bei einer Vcore von 1.3V (19*200Mhz). GPUs auf Standard-Takt.

Bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21°C und einer Lüfterleistung von 70-80% (laut Aquaero), einem Durchfluss von 90l/h erreicht das jetzt sehr leise System unter Volllast (100% CPU Auslastung durch 4 Instanzen WinRar Kompression sowie volle GPU-Auslastung durch 3 Instanzen FurMark) einen Steady-State von:
H2O Temp 37°C
CPU 63°C
GPU 59°C


----------



## stromer007 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Ja Bundymania ich weiß das die Winkel restriktiv sind, doch ich bin mit dem Durchfluss voll zufrieden. Macht es denn einen Unterschied, ob sich Winkel direkt am Pumpenausgang befinden, oder erst ein wenig weiter im Kreislauf?

Auch wenn ich die Laing drossele (mache ich i.A. nicht, weil der Tyristor der Poweradjust sehr heiß wird), merke ich nichts von höheren Temps. Ich hätte auch auf einen anderen CPU-Kühler gesetzt, wenn ich einen Durchflussrekord hätte aufstellen wollen. Aber um das letzte Quentchen rauszuholen stelle ich vielleicht doch noch auf 10/13-Verschraubungen um.

Es scheint also tatsächlich mehr auf die Radiatorenleistung anzukommen und die ist ja ausreichend. "Cool" finde ich jedenfalls, daß auch "Jorlins" Radiatorenkombi zu reichen scheint.

Beachtlich finde ich aber beim "_GMR Acetal inkl. Elektronik G1/2" AG - Highflow_" das sich die Einbaulage doch so gravierend auf den Durchfluss auswirkt.


----------



## Jorlin (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Auch wenn das System in dem folgenden Artikel sicherlich nicht die Verlustleistung der hier diskutierten System erreicht, gibt er dennoch recht eindrücklich wieder, dass der Durchfluss (und damit die Schlauchdicke, Winkel etc.) einen wirklich fast zu vernachlässigen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung hat, so lange dieser per se ausreichend hoch ist. 

DeXgo - How2do: Wasserkühlung optimieren, Teil 2: Durchfluss (Seite 1)


----------



## bundymania (25. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Ja Bundymania ich weiß das die Winkel restriktiv sind, doch ich bin mit dem Durchfluss voll zufrieden. Macht es denn einen Unterschied, ob sich Winkel direkt am Pumpenausgang befinden, oder erst ein wenig weiter im Kreislauf?


 
Ja, das tut es, du "erstickst" die Leistung der Pumpe quasi direkt im Keim  
Auch wenn dein momentaner Durchfluss weit im grünen Bereich liegt, kannst du mit höherem Durchfluss etwas mehr Leistung aus dem CPU Kühler heraus holen. Je nach Modell mehr, oder weniger. Das unten verlinkte Review von Dexgo hat diesen Aspekt anschaulich verdeutlicht. Natürlich ist dies nur von Bedeutung, wenn du ein...Achtung Modewort: Enthusiast bist, wenn du hingegen sagst, 1-2° sind mir einerlei, kannst du dieses Posting direkt wieder vergessen und alles so lassen, wie es derzeit verbaut ist. Ich wollte es der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen  Höher takten kann man mit diesem "Temperaturvorteil" mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eh nicht.

http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=314&rubrik=Hardware&seite=18


----------



## Jorlin (27. März 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung für Triple-Sli - System*

Nun habe ich den Netzteillüfter noch ausgetauscht. Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen Temperatursensor des MB an das Metallgehäuse der PSU geheftet. Mir ist das noch nocht ganz geheuer  
Das System ist nun super leise. Das lauteste unter Idle ist das Plätschern des Aquatubes... 

Morgen kommen noch zwei Tempsensoren, so dass ich mit dem Aquaaero die Leistung des Systems abschätzen kann  
Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 240er Radi geordert, der noch Platz in 5 1/4 " Schacht hat (dann wäre dort zwei). Mal sehen ob ich das überhaupt brauche...


----------

